# Liquid Castile Soap!



## Smee (Apr 4, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering where I've been, I've been busy attempting
to create a liquid version of my very favorite olive goat bar soap.
(100% olive oil and goat milk)


Let's just say it needs a little (cough*cough*LOTS) more work  :thumbdown:


:wave:


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 4, 2013)

'ello smee and wilkommen back!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello Smee and the pictures are where exactly?


----------



## Smee (Apr 5, 2013)

NNNNNNNNnnnnooooooooooooooooooo!
Lindy, don't make me do that PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEEE?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Fine.  Where's the "Can This Soap Be Saved" thread?

The paste is a gorgeous rich dark brown.  The soap feels nice & gentle.
The dilution, however, looks something like really muddy dish soap.  Or watered down chocolate milk. 
Or dirty rain puddled in the mud.  Or...yeah, you know what I mean  :roll:


----------



## green soap (Apr 5, 2013)

I also make liquid soap - mostly olive with a little CO.  A couple of days ago I had a customer ask me when was I going to make liquid goat milk soap!  Her friends were buying goat milk bar soap and she wanted goat milk liquid soap.

I explained that it can probably be done, but that the resulting soap would probably be cloudy.  I have not tried though, so any information on this would be great.


----------



## Smee (Apr 5, 2013)

Wait...whu...?  You already knew it'd be cloudy???  crap - surprised me

Actually, it was doing pretty well right up until I added some citric acid.
I only diluted 8 oz of the paste to start, and it's still useable - just not pretty.
I'll be doing another 8 oz later today and try borax...or even leave it alone
to sequester & see what it does. 

I will ashamedly admit I didn't think things through enough to start, and spent way 
too much time mixing the lye & GM on ice.  :roll:


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds like you have been busy, Smee!  Sounds like it has been quite the adventure for you!


----------



## green soap (Apr 5, 2013)

Smee said:


> Wait...whu...?  You already knew it'd be cloudy???  crap - surprised me
> 
> Actually, it was doing pretty well right up until I added some citric acid.
> I only diluted 8 oz of the paste to start, and it's still useable - just not pretty.
> ...



I use the excess KOH method (SF -13% with 90% pure KOH) and I neutralize the extra KOH.  Have found borax to work better than citric acid as far as cloudiness.  

Even if you accounted for the extra fat introduced with the goat milk, you still have protein to deal with.  The fat would be hard to calculate because goat milk varies a lot in fat, depending on breed and season.  Even if you did get the fat accounted for correctly, what about the protein?

In any case, a cloudy soap is not necessarily bad.  Just figure out how to make it look good!


----------



## Smee (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for the encouraging words and advice, greensoap!  

If nothing else, it can go in a solid-colored foaming pump dispenser,
and we'll see how the next 8 oz dilutes down.  I won't hold my 
breath, but I still have hope nonetheless!

That's the fun of all this, to me.  I've only done 4 batchs of LS,
but already find myself wanting to try doing this or that with it. 
That's how addictions progress, I hear...
:crazy:

p.s. Lindy - the pics are over in the hall of shame thread in the photo gallery


----------

